# Hoback River Strainer



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

Just received a report that there is a river wide strainer near the campground in Hoback Canyon. Be careful!


----------



## catboatkeith (Jun 11, 2010)

Paddle Iraq said:


> Just received a report that there is a river wide strainer near the campground in Hoback Canyon. Be careful!


 Someone was able to get half of it out. It's just below last blind left turn above confluence with Snake. If you hug inside left wall, you have a clear slot for all size boats.


----------

